# Tons of jigs



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've sung this guy's praises here before, and today Jay Bates featured him in his weekly roundup. All I know is his first name (Serge), he dreams up all kinds of jigs and helpers for the shop, and he's in Canada. I thought I'd send the link to his jigs page. There are some pretty good ideas on there. Just click on the words, not the photos.

Also, check out his categories for Tips, and Techniques. Some pretty good ideas there, too. Sometimes his translation from French to English isn't perfect, but you can still follow it pretty well.

Here's the link:
https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/homemade-jigs-index/


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Jim , that's another link to add to my Favorites . Liking his idea for twin French cleats 
I'm going to need another garage for jigs lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep. I have followed him for several years. I see his projects in shopNotes from time to time.

I built his portable work table several years ago. It hangs on the wall ready to go to work when I am.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That would be Serge D from Quebec? Yes, he's been a constant contributor to various magazines. Some amazing ideas.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very interesting site thanks for showing.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great site Jim! thanks for posting.
Sid


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Jim,

I went to Serge's website the last time you posted about him. Signed up for his email Tips and projects. Lots of good stuff coming from him.

Mike


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Saved to favorites for future reference.
Thanks for sharing.

Bryan


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, Jim. I've already found several ideas to put in practice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Me too on the e-mail subscription. The guy's a workaholic when it comes to coming up with new ideas. _My_ head hurts...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Me too on the e-mail subscription. The guy's a workaholic when it comes to coming up with new ideas. _My_ head hurts...


Yep. He reminds me of some of the human dynamos we're fortunate to have here on this forum.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

JudgeMike said:


> Jim,
> 
> I went to Serge's website the last time you posted about him. Signed up for his email Tips and projects. Lots of good stuff coming from him.
> 
> Mike


Me too!!!


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

awesome stuff. But with the price of wood these days is that really cost effective? Some of the jigs, etc he did I just can't see being cheaper than going different route.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RubenZ said:


> awesome stuff. But with the price of wood these days is that really cost effective? Some of the jigs, etc he did I just can't see being cheaper than going different route.


Some of the jigs look like someone on a deadline to come up with a problem worthy of a jig, but there are a lot of good designs there. I subscribed.


----------

